# Praise for Rick Yu, bikefitter.



## lastchild

Recently I had the pleasure of having 2 of my bikes professionally fit by Rick Yu 
Rick's been in the bike business forever and has been fitting folks for many many years.
He was referred by a good friend whom I trusted so I thought I'd give it a shot.
In a word, Rick is amazing!
He spent a good chunk of the time getting to know me, my riding style and what I was looking for.
He took multiple measurements and was meticulous and precise.
We spent about 2 hours together and at the end my Pinarello fit me better than it ever had!
I felt more comfortable and was able to climb and descend more efficiently.
We went through the same process on my Wilier and Rick is about to fit my girlfriend on her new Storck and me on my mountain bike.
Truly amazing!
The money I spent was the best money I'd ever spent on my bike...period!
His rates are reasonable and fair...if you're thinking about getting fit, give Rick a call.
He can be reached at 510.326.4221


----------



## mangotreat0808

Yup, I also know Rick, he's fitted me, and he's a real nice guy. Meticulous, yes. Highly recommended for bike fits, and even questions on bikes in general.


----------



## bustamove

Absolutely! I've know Ricky for many years and his extensive knowledge, attention to detail, coupled with his high level of customer service makes him a great resource. Eden Cycles is very lucky to have a person of his caliber in their shop. Especially, since Ricky was burnt out on the bicycle industry a few years back.


----------



## lastchild

tonite i had another opportunity to experience an awesome fit by Rick Yu.
he did a fit on my new Santa Cruz Blur mtb and we did some tweeks to my Cento Uno Superleggera.

i cannot say enough about the quality of customer service Rick provides...it truly is unprecedented in this day and age to find someone as meticulous as Rick is.
he stayed late to accommodate my weird schedule yet never once made me feel rushed...and we were there till 10pm!

if you live in the bay area and you still haven't gone to Rick you really are missing out on an awesome experience.

check him out.


----------



## Tort

Another Rick endorser here. His attention to detail and willingness to educate as he goes along makes it a truly memorable experience. He and Chris Padavana owner of Eden make a great team.


----------



## Spoohoo

*Rick is the bike god*

Rick recently refit me at my house (luxury!) after I changed too many things at once and gorked my back. He got me back into the usual Rick-position-of-comfort-and-power. Can't recommend him enough. 

And after taking care of me for 2 hours, he touched up my wife's bike gratis as he had fit her when we upgraded her bike to Di2.

Rick is the MAN!

Cheers,
Suk


----------



## Roadspin

*Rick Yu*

I just had my third fit done by Rick. His powers of observation and knowledge of biomechanics continue to amaze me. After the fit, I felt like I was connected to the bike. Additionally, my neck pain had disappeared. During the fit he gave me an exercise to help me stabilize my left foot. Rick takes the time to get it right. I can't recommend him highly enough.


----------



## Spoohoo

Rick fits my buddies Ruben and Emily - Rick's the MAN

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rAWzHy2UULjjdp7Y7JnEvoJz-ICbclMSs2Fj_gjPN0s?feat=directlink


----------



## terrain

How much does he charge?


----------



## Tort

terrain said:


> How much does he charge?


I asked 2 weeks ago and was told $150 for a fitting. The shop used to throw a comp fitting in with new bike purchase though, something to keep in mind.


----------



## bongsta329

Kudos to Rick! My wife and I went to Rick for fitting too and couldn't be happier.


----------



## terrain

Tort said:


> I asked 2 weeks ago and was told $150 for a fitting. The shop used to throw a comp fitting in with new bike purchase though, something to keep in mind.


Thanks. Im happy with the pro fit I had last week for my Roubaix but may have to check out this shop when my Dogma arrives.


----------



## ShaneW

Would this fit include shoe/pedal alignment etc? Would he put wedges in shoes if need be or does this fit just entail seat height/bar reach positioning?


----------



## cyclebrkr207

Just called Eden Bicycles. Turns out that Rick doesn't work there anymore.Does anyone know where he went to, or how to get a fitting done by him? Thanks in advance!


----------



## suasponte2/75

dang! I just decided to get a fitting too and found out he's been gone for a few months! any other recommendations?


----------



## lastchild

PM me and I will give you his cell phone number.
He's been doing personal fittings at client's homes.


----------



## LARC

lastchild said:


> PM me and I will give you his cell phone number.
> He's ben doing personal fittings at client's homes.


Lastchild,

I don't have enough posts to be able to PM you, and I don't want to just post a bunch of random posts to get the right to PM you. Can you PM me with Rick's cell or post it for the thread? Thanks very much, in advance!


----------



## cyclebrkr207

LARC said:


> Lastchild,
> 
> I don't have enough posts to be able to PM you, and I don't want to just post a bunch of random posts to get the right to PM you. Can you PM me with Rick's cell or post it for the thread? Thanks very much, in advance!


Same here for me! Can you do the same for me? Thanks!

Stephan


----------



## lastchild

Ok folks here's Ricky's number

510.326.4221 

and email 

[email protected]


Call him for a consultation or appointment.

There was some talk of him going to Pegasus Bikes in Danville but at the moment I think he's still working on his own.

Jim.


----------



## LARC

lastchild said:


> Ok folks here's Ricky's number
> 
> 510.326.4221
> 
> and email
> 
> 
> Call him for a consultation or appointment.
> 
> There was some talk of him going to Pegasus Bikes in Danville but at the moment I think he's still working on his own.
> 
> Jim.


Awesome. Thanks, Jim!


----------



## cyclebrkr207

Yes, thanks!


----------



## mangotreat0808

Just to chime in (add in), Rick fitted me on my cross-bike when he was still working in Castro Valley..it has been my main steed matted with 32-size slicks on wet roads, with all the wintry weather we're hitting. Now that he's on his own, it sounds like he's garnering even more cycling fans..I highly recommend him.


----------



## ShaneW

More props for Rick. He did a fit for my girlfriend on Wednesday for her new Tri bike. He spent about 2 hours and was very meticulous. She said the difference was AMAZING!! Great guy and I will be getting a fit done myself after watching him go through the process with her.....there is NO WAY my bike fits after watching him getting her set up! hahahaha.


----------



## masornia925

I hope the email posted still works, i just emailed him to try to set something up to have my first fitting done in preparation for the King Ridge Fondo in October... reading the past replies has me excited!


----------



## Tort

I was in Eden recently asking about Rick as well. Chris P the owner was saddened by the parting of ways with his old friend Rick. It's not my business to share the details of our conversation but I sure am glad to know Rick is still doing fittings and will give him a call. Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## TheNaz

My Alan Corso Super Carbonio was stolen in January and so I acquired a bike off of Craig's List so I could continue my regular riding schedule.

Moved by my circumstance and as a present for my 80th birthday, one of my cycling buddies hired Rick Yu to fit my new bike to me.

I was racing before Rick was born, have toured extensively and ridden many bikes over many years. I found out that I had a lot to learn about fitting!

Rick is systematic and he is thorough. He made a number of changes, none of which was particularly large when expressed in inches or millimeters, but the end result was large indeed.

I have been riding the bike Rick fit to me for only a couple of weeks but have received comments regarding changes in my position on the bike and experienced a more comfortable ride in general. There has been no recurrence of a numbness in my right hand, for example, which used to occur after a couple of hours of riding.

I was dubious about the results that might be obtained before I experienced the fitting but am convinced that my friend could not have given me a better present. The fitting by Rick was a great success and I recommend him highly to those looking for a quality consultant on these matters.


----------



## stelvio66

I have also used Rick extensively. Not enough can be said of the professionalism of this fellow. He comes to your house, is very thoughtful and kind, listens carefully to your needs and executes a perfect fit every time. He's come back on very little notice to make minor tweaks to my fits and is very generous with his time.

I would not use anyone else...he's the first person I call when I get a new bike.

Highly recommended!!!


----------

